# 1/2 game back!!!!



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Biggest game is tonight because the twins took the other 2. We will be a 1/2 game up with chicago going to cleveland, who has been red hot and us staying at home against KC. Biggest game of the season tonight!


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Actually Cleveland will be traveling to Chicago for that series. It's not a big deal but I would rather have Chicago going to Cleveland. If the Twins keep winning, it shouldn't matter where Chicago plays.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ya i dunno what i was thinking i looked it up right after i wrote it a forgot to change it.

Anyway go Twins, Booo Sox!


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

They need some clutch hitting tonight--down two in the 8th.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

1/2 game lead!!
Go Twins!!
Go Indians!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

We're comin'!!! We're comin!! :beer:

copyright Dan "common man" Cole :lol:


----------

